# RoofingKey ?



## AmericanRoofRiders (Feb 3, 2011)

Good mornings, 

I am the one man I.T. shop  for All American Roof Riders, roofing construction company out of MA and wondering if their were any roofing companies (out of any location) who were affiliates of the online roofing referral company called RoofingKey?

They state that upon review of an applicants website and some stats on the site, would determine if they would accept a local roofing company into their affiliate program (where they would be listed as an expert roofer in a local area to anyone doing a service search online at their site).

What interested me is that they were offering monetary incentives based on amongst other things online activity, so I was interested to submit an application. (As they do not state that they charge a fee for membership - or at least not upfront!)

Oh, and one of their interests was monthly unique site hits on an applicants roofing website, and was curious if anyone who was an affiliate knew what level you had to attain to 'be worthy' so to speak. As our site is in its infancy, wasn't sure whether to hold off applying.

Also, if anyone knows more about how the affiliation agreement works in more detail, much appreciated! here is a link to their affiliation page: http://www.roofingkey.com/roofingkey-affiliate-program.html

In anycase, probably going to apply within a couple days. Will post results. My take is that they are like servicemagic, just wasnt sure how they could offer those incentives and how it all works, without them charging a fee.

Peace out!
Hal Small 
I.T. Consultant for All American Roof Riders
South-Shore, Boston MA
http://www.americanroofriders.com


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

If it sounds too go to be true......It generally is.Nothing is for free and anyone just ready to dig in and help has a motive.Lets say like the 
*Green Bay Packers,* *Lets take a moment and discuss the certified ass whoopin that the Steelers are going to receive.Its true yep...Sad But True.You can put your $$$$ on that.*

*GO GREEN BAY PACKERS !!!*
:laughing:* :yes: :laughing: :yes:*


----------

